# Anyone know a good Travel Agent?



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, I'll be going over to Cairo next week to work for a week or so. Can anyone reccommend a good english speaking travel agent here who might get me a better deal on flights, appartment and car hire etc?

Cheers!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Hi, I'll be going over to Cairo next week to work for a week or so. Can anyone reccommend a good english speaking travel agent here who might get me a better deal on flights, appartment and car hire etc?
> 
> Cheers!



Try 4travel on Apostolou pavlou.
Tel 26930113 or 26822680

Mention me and Dennis, they will know who we are, especially Andreas the husband ofthe lady who owns the travel agency. He also runs his developing business from the same building.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

shame its not a few months later, as I'm a travel agent and I should be set up to work from home in Cyprus in about 6 weeks!


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

teandto said:


> shame its not a few months later, as I'm a travel agent and I should be set up to work from home in Cyprus in about 6 weeks!


Hi, will you be looking for anyone to work with you? I have not worked in a travel agents but have done my travel and tourism course, i am a quick learner and a hard worker and have done a fair bit of traveling, my mum stays in paphos and i hope to move out in the next few months if all goes well with the sale of my house.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

samtico said:


> Hi, will you be looking for anyone to work with you? I have not worked in a travel agents but have done my travel and tourism course, i am a quick learner and a hard worker and have done a fair bit of traveling, my mum stays in paphos and i hope to move out in the next few months if all goes well with the sale of my house.


I'm afraid not. I'll be working for a UK travel company and the industry has rules that you have to have worked in an ABTA travel agent for at least 2 years before you can become a home worker. Who knows though, if I'm super busy I may need an assistant in a year or 2!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Samtico, 

Please note the site's acceptable use policy does not permit soliciting and messages would be deleted. Your message asking if someone would be looking for an assistant constitutes soliciting. 

I have not removed the message this time as the soliciting rule does not seem to be understood and its a useful example!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

teandto said:


> I'll be working for a UK travel company !


When you start maybe you'd like to become a Premium Member of this forum so that you can advertise!


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

BabsM said:


> When you start maybe you'd like to become a Premium Member of this forum so that you can advertise!



I think it will be a while before I'm in a position to be actively looking for my own clients to sell to but thanks for the info though, I'll certainly look into that as it might be handy for the future.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am now closing this thread as it is becoming too much like a commercial


----------

